# appling co. needs afew



## flacarnivore (Jun 16, 2005)

m38 members on just under 10,000 acres
4 on one side 
1250 per member $50.00 more for family(wife and childern still in school)
camp with camp house Electric, water,& bathroom. camp fee $60.00 a year. walk in cooler....(still here not working could be fixed)
3 personal aeras about 20 acres each.Spot not picked are open to all....
each member is required to plant 1/2 acre food plot a year
2 bucks & 5 does (family members get 2 more bucks)
if you would like more info call
 Bruce at 904-252-3745 cell home number 904-374-5513


Thanks for looking.........................................


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 16, 2005)

Where at in Appling?
HHH


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 16, 2005)

does it have any hogs!


----------



## flacarnivore (Jun 17, 2005)

very few pigs , N.W. cor 341/121


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jun 17, 2005)

what are the woods like??


----------



## flacarnivore (Jun 21, 2005)

planted pines,


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 21, 2005)

Is this the old Dial or Dyal Pasture area?


----------



## flacarnivore (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes  it is the pasture.. we have killed afew in the 130-140 the last few years.......and they have done alot of 5th rowing in the last year.. thay are 4 laning 341 ... thay are digging  4 pond along the road 2 - 10 acre and 2-5 acre. we have use year round......
right now we need 4 members to make 38 on 10,000 acres.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm from Hazlehurst, GA.  I'm very interested in finding a place close by.  I would like to look at the land if possible.  I can reached at (912)375-2076 or (912)501-9240.


----------



## jl840 (Jul 6, 2005)

I am very intersted. Could you provide me a way to contact you to set up a time to look at the land. I live in Valdosta, do you have an idea about how far of a drive that will be and is there a place for me to park a camper?


----------



## flacarnivore (Jul 8, 2005)

that is my home #  in the post..Yes there ares some places to put campers.. we do still have a few openings.........


----------



## flacarnivore (Jul 14, 2005)

Still have a few openings


----------



## flacarnivore (Jul 31, 2005)

we are now full...........thanks for looking


----------



## flacarnivore (Feb 17, 2006)

we may be looking for a few new members for 2006 give me a call if you would like to come have a look 
Bruce 904-821-9003


----------



## flacarnivore (Jun 3, 2007)

lease went up this year 1325.00   35 members  just under 10000acres.


----------



## flacarnivore (Apr 4, 2008)

looking to add members  this year to 40 @ 1000$ per member. personal stand areas changed from 3 to 2 if you have any ? call me Bruce at 904-738-8770 between 7-9 pm or leave a post thanks for looking.


----------



## flacarnivore (May 23, 2012)

we are need afew again this year some things have changed in the last few years pm if you would like more info still 35-40 on 10,000 @ 1250.oo new phone 904-252-3745 thanks for looking


----------

